# Game #71 (3/24): Milwaukee Bucks @ Los Angeles Lakers



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

​ 

Milwaukee Bucks (34-34) @ Los Angeles Lakers (36-34)​ 

Staples Center ​






 

​​Date: Friday, March 24th​Time: 7:30 pm​ 
*Television:*​












FSNW NBA LP​ 

*Radio:*​












Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330​ 

*Probable Starters:*​*














*




















 
T. Ford M. Redd M. Williams A. Bogut J. Magloire​ 


































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom Brian Cook K. Brown​

*Key Reserves:*​Los Angeles Lakers​


























S. Vujacic​Andrew Bynum​Devean George​Luke Walton​ 

Milwaukee Bucks​



















Bobby Simmons​Toni Kukoc​Charlie Bell​Dan Gadzuric​ 


*Team Leaders:*​ 
<TABLE borderColor=#9932cc width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>*Lakers*</FONT></TD><TD></FONT></TD><TD>*Bucks*</FONT></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Kobe Bryant 34.7</TD><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>Michael Redd 24.9</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Lamar Odom 9.2</TD><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>Jamaal Magloire 10.0</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Lamar Odom 5.5</TD><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>T.J. Ford 6.5</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Kobe Bryant 1.8</TD><TD>*SPG*</TD><TD>T.J. Ford 1.3</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Chris Mihm 1.3</TD><TD>*BPG*</TD><TD>Magloire/ Bogut 1.0</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Brian Cook .517</TD><TD>*FG%*</TD><TD>Andrew Bogut .524</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Brian Cook .433</TD><TD>*3PT%*</TD><TD>Bobby Simmons .413</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Sasha Vujacic .903</TD><TD>*FT%*</TD><TD>Michael Redd .878</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 


*Season Standings:*​
*Pacific Division*​​ 
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>*Team*</TD><TD>*Record*</TD><TD>*Game(s) Back*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>Phoenix Suns </TD><TD>46-21</TD><TD>--</FONT></TD><TR align=middle><TD>Los Angeles Clippers</TD><TD>39-28</TD><TD>7</FONT></TD><TR align=middle><TD>Los Angeles Lakers</TD><TD>36-34</TD><TD>11.5</FONT></TD><TR align=middle><TD>Sacramento Kings </TD><TD>34-34</TD><TD>12.5</FONT></TD><TR align=middle><TD>Golden State Warriors </TD><TD>29-38</TD><TD>17</FONT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 

*Western Conference*​ 
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>*Team*</TD><TD>*Record*</TD><TD>*Game(s) Back*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>San Antonio Spurs</TD><TD>53-15</TD><TD>--</FONT></TD><TR align=middle><TD>Phoenix Suns</TD><TD>46-21</TD><TD>6.5</FONT></TD><TR align=middle><TD>Denver Nuggets</TD><TD>39-30</TD><TD>14.5</TD><TR align=middle><TD>Dallas Mavericks</TD><TD>53-16</TD><TD>0.5</FONT></TD><TR align=middle><TD>Los Angeles Clippers</TD><TD>39-28</TD><TD>13.5</FONT></TD><TR align=middle><TD>Memphis Grizzlies </TD><TD>39-29</TD><TD>14</FONT></TD><TR align=middle><TD>Los Angeles Lakers</TD><TD>36-34</TD><TD>18</FONT></TD><TR align=middle><TD>Sacramento Kings </TD><TD>34-34</TD><TD>19</FONT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 

* Next Three Games*​​March 26th - vs.







- FSN

March 30th - vs.







- TNT

March 31st - @







- ESPN​
*My first game thread*. 

The Buck's lineup is most likely wrong. I'm not sure if Simmons is starting now or not. i couldn't even find a decent picture for him

Yes, another 'must win' for the Lakers. Kwame has been playing great so I hope he keeps up the good work 

:banana: Lets Go Lakers!!:banana:


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

From the looks of it, it seems like itz a win win situation for us.

But everytime, the Lakers are against a win win situation, they end up losing (Portland *cough cough*)
So are the Lakers going to win this one?
I really don't know.

Lets hope that they play their best and treat the team as they are in the playoffs.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gotta win these games.. no offense to the Bucks.. Gotta take care of the home games..


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.
Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.
Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.
Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.
Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense.Defense......

GO LAKESHOW!!!!!DEFENSE DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well.... Phil did say we'd go 11 and 2 the rest of the season... :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Imagine if Phil forced defensive preperation like he did for Sacramento every game? The Bucks are no slouch of a team. We have to be on top of our game.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

Is Kobe going to guard Michael Redd? If he is, then he's going to have to exert alot of energy on defense chasing Michael Redd off screens. Yikes! :eek8:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Imagine if Phil forced defensive preperation like he did for Sacramento every game? The Bucks are no slouch of a team. We have to be on top of our game.



Yup. Plain and simple. I like it. Lakers play defense first, worry about offense second... They might win a game they are supposed to win.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

deveangeorge said:


> Is Kobe going to guard Michael Redd? If he is, then he's going to have to exert alot of energy on defense chasing Michael Redd off screens. Yikes! :eek8:


Im not worried on Michael Redd. Kobe has played well defensively against Redd while still contributing his average aginst Redd.

Im more concerned on TJ Ford, Smush needs to put his defensive mindset through the entire game, je jad a good offensive contributuon last time. If TJ gets in his zone, that may spell T-R-O-U-B-L-E for us. Also We need a huge defensive game from Kwame Brown against Magloire and Bogut. If those two players starts outrebounding and outhustling us in the paint, that may be the deciding factor on who wins this game.


And most importantly is?


The Annual Kobe Bryant Facial on #1 picks..Yao, Dwight Howard,..Y'all know Bogut has to get some, especially after mouthing off about Kobe being cocky.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

This game is very much winnable.

....so they'll prolly lose.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Shaolin said:


> ....so they'll prolly lose.


Anti Jinx coming in..not probably...definitely. :cheers:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

T.J. Ford knocked out for the night.. Charlie Bell starting!


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

For some reason it feels like forever since the last Laker game.

Should be a win, but you never know.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

mang said:


> For some reason it feels like forever since the last Laker game.
> 
> Should be a win, but you never know.


Same here... it seems like they havent played in awhile


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers playing great so far... good passing... Kwame, Odom, and Kobe playing well... 14-7 early lead for Lakers


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Throw it down KWAME throw it down! :woot:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Three point play KWAME

wow he's playing like... DYYAAAM


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kwame has an early 5 points


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

holy three 3 pters by kobe


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Cook should stop shooting
THey should lok for Kobe at the 3 point line... cuz hes 3 for 3 so far... and give it to Kwame more in the post... hes has 5 and 3 early


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

bogus three pointer by kobe


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Steez said:


> Cook should stop shooting
> THey should lok for Kobe at the 3 point line... cuz hes 3 for 3 so far... and give it to Kwame more in the post... hes has 5 and 3 early


yeah, why is cook trying to create his own shot... :raised_ey


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

4 3s for Kobe in the first.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kwame again!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe with 17 points, 5 3s in the first.
Kwame has 9 early points!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

35-22 Lakers after 1.. Nice games so far for Kwame and Kobe.. Kobe with 5 3's already.. 17 pts on 9 shots!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lol its the kobe n kwame show

kobes on pace for.. 68points? :rofl:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We saw the birth of a new Lamar Odom. Now we are witnessing the birth of a new Kwame Brown. Amazing how it seems that the light has finally just come on for him.

And boy oh boy, is Kobe on fire! He needs to stop jacking them up from 28ft though, that's how he'll get himself out of this streak. He needs to take smart shots and take the three when he's open.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Game down to 8 pts.. Good god almighty .. Thanks for the Sasha, Luke, George, Odom, Bynum lineup..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lol spike lee @ a laker game

it must be really painful to watch the knicks.. :boohoo:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice box out guys.. it's down to 6.. :sigh:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

damn first time I see Spike in awhile.... hes old!

Toni Kukoc, Phil Jackson, Spike... reminding me of the Knicks vs. Bulls days


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

FALLING APART FAST.. ugh


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

errr.. i think spike lee jinxed us


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bucks on a 9-0 run!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Is the bench that retarded.. Outscored 9-0 and then George loses it out of bounds.. Phil .. way to earn the check..


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow...Phil's substitutions are ****ing horrible.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

was luke walton part of that horrible bench substitution?

hopefully not..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

3s by Sasha and DGeorge... 43-31


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Bucks fan here.......What's the word on TJ? Why isn't he playing? Anyways no TJ, no Mo Williams...this is a loss for Milwaukee.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Is Phil just stupid? Why doesn't he put Kwame in? We need his ****ing defense and inside offense right now.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

47-45... Lakers playing SO Sloppy!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

OH THAT DUNK BY KWAME WAS SICK!!!

1 handed alley oop!!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

THAT's WHAT I'm TALKING ABOUT...HAHAHA KWAME WITH THE 1 HAND DUNK.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow.. that was quite impressive


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Can Kwame possibly have back to back good games?

Unheard of!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bucks lead by 2


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow..this team just plain sucks. Can't even hold on to a 13 point lead.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Pathetic....


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lakers are pretty much one and out... shoot.. clank.. running back..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Worst 2nd quarter ever.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I really hate the laker offense a.k.a the triangle....mostly all just perimeter shots...clank.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoL we're so ****in stupid.. stupid team with stupid coach that has stupid substitutions.. :laugh:

By the way the Bucks fan that asked about Ford.. he strained his quad I believe..

Puke Walton played his pathetic 10 minutes in the 2nd quarter and was BRUTAL.. Guess Phil really is sending Cook a message.. wow..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pathetic coaching. 

Milwaukee is gonna stay hot all game. What kind of idiot unloads the bench to start the 2nd Q?

Then they get up by 12 and blow that. That was one of the worst Qs of the year. They got outscored by 17 points for God's sake...by the BUCKS.

Terrible, terrible, terrible.

Everything they did in the first Q, they didn't do in that Q. Why the hell didn't Kwame touch the ball? Geez these guys are stupid.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

35-18

They nearly doubled us up in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm sure they're going to bounce back.. for sure


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lamar needs to get more involved..Also feed the ball to Kwame! He's on a roll and needs to be fed.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Also...Lakers need to stop shooting to many damn 3's. Get into the paint for Christs' Sake.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lamar needs to come out...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow Brian Cook sux....sorry B34C but he's stinking it up.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Your right... Cook is playing horrible today....


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

The 3rd quarter run will start with 6 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

too much praising for kwame brown..

they gotta stop feeding him the ball down in the post..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Get Cook out of there. He cant hit anything.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

still no love from the officials


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

HallOfFamer said:


> The 3rd quarter run will start with 6 minutes left in the 3rd.


Hey, maybe ur right lo


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> The 3rd quarter run will start with 6 minutes left in the 3rd.


Told ya.

Back within 2.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Cook cant make anything the past month :curse:

Nice mini run there though.. 

At least Cook is rebounding tonight [/sarcasm] - Infact he's leading the team in that!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

nice push by the lakers but after the timeout theyre come out lazy :raised_ey


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

BTW, The UCONN/WASH game is great. Im flipping back and forth.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

14/4 for Kwame so far....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey B34C..Since Kwame has been doing pretty good lately , How bout you show some love by letting me make you a custom Kwame avy.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

HallOfFamer said:


> The 3rd quarter run will start with 6 minutes left in the 3rd.


Dawg your psychic


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Hey B34C..Since Kwame has been doing pretty good lately , How bout you show some love by letting me make you a custom Kwame avy.


Sure go ahead.. I'll use it..

Cook with a strange game.. 4 pts (1/8 FG, 2/2 FT), 8 boards (Leads team: Kwame, Odom, Kobe each have 5). 1 block (Bynum has the teams other), 1 steal (1 behind Smush).. At least he's providing something.. Right?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lakers are going to lose their lead... anti-jinx :lucky: :lucky: :lucky:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow Lamar is stroking the 3s!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

STROKE IT FOR ME STROKE IT FOR me dyammmmmmmmmmm ODOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 3rd: Lakers 79 - Bucks 73


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Cook 	19 	1-8 	0-1 	2-2 	2 	8 	1 	0 	1 	1 	1 	4 
Odom 	31 	5-10 	3-6 	0-0 	1 	6 	5 	1 	0 	0 	1 	13 
Brown 	29 	6-10 	0-0 	2-5 	1 	6 	1 	1 	0 	0 	3 	14 
Parker 	25 	4-7 	1-4 	1-1 	0 	5 	8 	2 	2 	0 	2 	10 
Bryant 	32 	11-20 	5-9 	4-4 	0 	4 	2 	3 	0 	0 	2 	31 
George 	8 	1-1 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	2 	0 	0 	2 	3 
Walton 	16 	0-4 	0-1 	1-2 	0 	1 	2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 
Vujacic 9 	1-3 	1-3 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	3 
Bynum 	5 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	1 	2 	0 
Totals 	174 	29-64 	11-25 	10-14 	4 	34 	20 	9 	4 	2 	15 	79 
Percentages: 	  .453 	.440 	.714 	  	Team Rebounds: 5
```


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Lets go Washington! WOOHOO! I have them in my bracket beating UCONN.

BTW, the Laker game is good too.:laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Lets go Washington! WOOHOO! I have them in my bracket beating UCONN.
> 
> BTW, the Laker game is good too.:laugh:


F WASHINGTON!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Lets go Washington! WOOHOO! I have them in my bracket beating UCONN.
> 
> BTW, the Laker game is good too.:laugh:


the laker game is more entertaining :yes:


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Kobe should pick it up here shortly.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Sasha stoked it.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

daymm the lakers are trigger happy today. 25 3's.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

spiraling said:


> daymm the lakers are trigger happy today. 25 3's.


which isnt always a bad thing :yes:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

spiraling said:


> daymm the lakers are trigger happy today. 25 3's.


Kobe set that tone early in the first with 5 3pts


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> F WASHINGTON!!


Imagine Dee as a Laker. HEHE, 2 Illinois Alumni on the Lake SHow.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This team is fn bull****.. geez.. argh!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:jawdrop:

UCONN :clap:

Whoa baby!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

March Madness is amazing.

Damn, Bucks back within 2.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Well Lakers need to win by 6 to cover the spread dammit! lol... I bet 40 Gs on this game!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't understand why these idiots take so many damn three's. Get into the PAINT.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

They can't because the defense is camped out in the lane, because the Lakers roster is full of people who don't hit jumpers consistently.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

We got this one fellas!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What channel is the UConn game on?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn you see how the Bucks are just clogging up the lane! damn


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Cbs


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Lamar missed 2 free throws, that could've closed the game :dead: 

We traded Shaq for 2 Clunkers..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Cbs


Thanks man


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good D By DGeorge... and nice pass to Smush for the dunk!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Yesss. Smush!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh m y f'n god.. a 3 by the Bucks.. 2 pt game.. CMON GUYS.. 

Smush Clank, Kwame O Board

Intentional foul Kobe


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yess... Kwame!!!!
BIG O BOARD!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers have to win by more then 6 so I can win my money!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Steez said:


> Yess... Kwame!!!!
> BIG O BOARD!


YEs sir, our Kwame getting better slowly but surely :clap:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Please hit these Kobe!!!

IF YOU HIT THIS... ILL WIN BIG TIME!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn You Kukoc!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn You!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Woohoo...Kobe got 40+!..again..

Awesome defense in the second half. Bucks only scored 39 in the second half, compared to 57 in the first. Good games tonight. 

Have a good night guys..Im out of here.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Game over guys...NOK lost, we won. :cheers: 


KOBE FOR MVP!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

We win but damn you Kukoc!
I needed .5 more!!! I just lost all my $$$!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

First 3 game winning streak in 21 years (well January!)

Final: Lakers 101 - Bucks 96


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Cook 	19 	1-8 	0-1 	2-2 	2 	8 	1 	0 	1 	1 	1 	4 
Odom 	40 	6-11 	3-6 	1-2 	2 	9 	6 	2 	0 	0 	2 	16 
Brown 	37 	6-10 	0-0 	4-7 	2 	9 	1 	1 	0 	0 	3 	16 
Parker 	34 	5-10 	1-6 	1-1 	0 	7 	8 	4 	3 	0 	2 	12 
Bryant 	44 	12-26 	5-10 	14-14 	0 	5 	2 	4 	0 	0 	2 	43 
Walton 	16 	1-5 	1-2 	1-2 	0 	1 	2 	1 	1 	0 	2 	4 
Vujacic 15 	1-5 	1-5 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	0 	1 	0 	2 	3 
George 	17 	1-1 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	2 	1 	2 	1 	0 	2 	3 
Bynum 	9 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	1 	0 	0 	1 	3 	0 
Totals 	231 	33-77 	12-31 	23-28 	6 	45 	22 	14 	7 	2 	19 	101 
Percentages: 	  .429 	.387 	.821 	  	Team Rebounds: 5
```


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Can the Lakers make it a 4 game winning streak? :whoknows:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Good win and the magic number is now 10 with 11 games to go.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Sure go ahead.. I'll use it..
> 
> Cook with a strange game.. 4 pts (1/8 FG, 2/2 FT), 8 boards (Leads team: Kwame, Odom, Kobe each have 5). 1 block (Bynum has the teams other), 1 steal (1 behind Smush).. At least he's providing something.. Right?



Here ya go enjoy!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Here ya go enjoy!


ha ha nice avy. Wish i could change mine.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> ha ha nice avy. Wish i could change mine.



Become a Supporting Member


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I swear I just saw the record, I cant believe we are 37-34!!

New Orleans next ... thats a 4 game winning streak!
then San Antonio... we did it once, we can do it again... 5 game winning streak
Seattle... Revenge for last game .... 6 game winning streak
Houston... we can take em... 7 game winning streak
Denver ... we own them this year... 8 game winning streak
Phoenix... Our 8 game winning streak ends... at this point... we will be 42-35 
Clippers... we can take em.... 43-35
Warriors... OWNAGE! We gonna blow em out too... 44-35
Blazers... Kobe is gonna go for 100.... 45-35
Phoenix.... They beat us again... 45-36
New Orleans .... We beat em... 46-36

Kobe wins MVP
We Beat San Antonio in the first round 4-3
Then we lose in the 2nd round to Dallas


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Here ya go enjoy!


Will do... (not!)


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Will do... (not!)



Its a good fit on you.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

If only.....I say we beat the Suns and Spurs but we lose to the Blazers and Warriors.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

if you guys jinx it its lynching you for!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

That Alley 4rm Lamar to Kwame was sick! Kwame with a huge one hander!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice game, at the end i dont think Kwame had 16 pts, i still think it was about 10pts and some plays i still want him to dunk.. but never mind, very nice game for Kwame and im loving it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Now if we could only find a way to get Cook's shooting back.. someone put a reverse jinx on him.. maybe my new avatar will


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i too had to join the kwame avatar section...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> i too had to join the kwame avatar section...


 Welcome


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaha the boom in Kwame Brown Avatars hahahah


**** it bandawagoners!!! hahah jk 


Kwame playing good 


nice one handed finish tonight thats how he should finish instead of trying to lay it up 


wow if he stays consistent and the Lakers make the Playoffs 

:banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hahaha the boom in Kwame Brown Avatars hahahah
> 
> 
> **** it bandawagoners!!! hahah jk
> ...



wow i coulda swore this was you....



> YEA i dont know what it is about Kwame...hes built to be good
> 
> hahah
> 
> ...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kwame for president:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Lol at all the love Kwame's getting. If he does this for 3 more games, I'll become a supporting member and get a Kwame avatars myself.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If Kwame plays well the next two games, I will partake in the crow eating.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> If Kwame plays well the next two games, I will partake in the crow eating.


And I will partake in the boasting!!


----------

